# Who Went To SWAT



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2015)

This was my best year going to SWAT. Got to see faces of some Wood Barterers for the first time. Enjoyed meeting you guys. Next year is the 25th anniversary of SWAT so maybe we can have that many WB ers there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

I enjoyed meeting you and your wife Ray and everyone else. Wish I could have met Wendell will catch him next year.


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 23, 2015)

Was there ... Guess missed meeting any of you guys ... Next year I sponsor a meet and greet somewhere ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2015)

I really enjoyed meeting everybody, sorry I missed Wendell! Was a great time, thanks guys! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Aug 23, 2015)

I was there! 
Really great to put faces to names!
Also saw some of the guys from my local club.
Great ideas for future turnins' all over the gallery.
And I only spent a few $$ on a new woodburning unit.


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2015)

David, it was great meeting you and your wife! At some point when I have a day to burn I'd like to see if I could come down there and have you teach me how to do turquoise fills! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Aug 23, 2015)

@Tony 
We can do that, or I can write up a description for you.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 23, 2015)

I was there, really cool to put some faces to the names, great to meet y'all. Sorry I was running around a bit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2015)

@David Hill I was looking at quite a few of those. Which one did you get.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 24, 2015)

I was there, had a great time as usual.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 24, 2015)

@ironman123 --I got the dual burner kit--was $200
Will play with it pretty soon.


----------



## TurnTex (Aug 24, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Was there ... Guess missed meeting any of you guys ... Next year I sponsor a meet and greet somewhere ...



You met me, I don't count? :)


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 24, 2015)

I did meet you and had some great conversation with you ... But you were the only one stuck in one place ... Hope you did good on sales


----------



## TurnTex (Aug 24, 2015)

Sales were down quite a bit this year. I heard that from a number of other vendors as well. My pen blanks hardly did anything this year. Fortunately, my resin sales made up for it and ended up close to last year. Next year will probably be huge due to it being 25th year and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @Tony
> We can do that, or I can write up a description for you.



Thanks David, but I'm a very visual learner. Hopefully at some point in the future we can get together. Tony


----------

